# Boyle Blob Panorama...



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

*I cobbled together a couple of different shots to make this one, let me know if you can help fill in any dates you don't see between the 1897 and the bottom embossed 1912 at the far right...*


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

I can no longer figure out how to use Photobucket to show large size pics and I want to punch someone in the friggin' face because of it... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 27, 2013)

My right cheek is still open, the left will be there after. [][][][]


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

Another nice group of bottles Jim. I see a couple bottles I'd like to get my hands on.


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  lblackvelvet
> 
> Another nice group of bottles Jim. I see a couple bottles I'd like to get my hands on.


 the 99, 00 and 01 might get your treatment this week...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 27, 2013)

1


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 27, 2013)

Oops, sorry. Don't get mad.


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

I was hoping for the full monty Eric, the way I have it saved on my computer, it seems Photobucket won't allow me a full size link any longer...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 27, 2013)

> I was hoping for the full monty Eric


That may be just as well Jim. I know if I saw 11 bottles in a row at a larger size I wouldn't scroll that far. I'm sure I wouldn't buy another monitor to go side by side.
 Steve and others may view then on a 60" TV but I'm stuck with my old 17" monitor.
 Maybe just a link to the photo will give the option? I don't know.


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

Nah, it's either the total pic or nothing at this point,,, I hate when changes are made to online sites that worked fine previously.


----------

